# [solved] cpu family name for kernel config, AMD

## gcb

it's easy with intel, but AMD does not show up any meaningfull name on cpuinfo

mine shows "AMD A4-3300M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics", family 18

i'm guessing i should select in menuconfig processor family->"Opteron/Athlon64/Hammer/K8" ?

i know the architecture is a K10... but i can't relate that list in menuconfig to anything in the real world. only case i feel it's intuitive is for Intel brands...  :Sad: 

any place where i can find a mapping of that setting to actual cpu models?

thanks!Last edited by gcb on Tue Feb 14, 2012 9:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## epsilon72

I use "Opteron/Athlon64/Hammer/K8" with my K10 Phenom II X4.  That's probably your best option.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6439883.html

----------

## gcb

 *epsilon72 wrote:*   

> I use "Opteron/Athlon64/Hammer/K8" with my K10 Phenom II X4.  That's probably your best option.
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6439883.html

 

thansk will give it a try after i have a usable desktop  :Smile: 

----------

